

Forest Man - viralsoil
http://www.viralsoil.com/forest-man/

======
gus_massa
(I'm still not sure that this is on-topic ...)

The Gizmodo article has more information (linked at the bottom):
[http://gizmodo.com/the-man-who-planted-a-forest-bigger-
than-...](http://gizmodo.com/the-man-who-planted-a-forest-bigger-than-central-
park-1606128111)

Direct Youtube video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkZDSqyE1do](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkZDSqyE1do)

